# Best dog for a first time hunting dog owner???



## rockymountainelk

Ok so I am in the process of purchasing a new home and will finally have a place that I can have a dog. I have always been around labs my whole life and that is all I know. So I wanted to ask everyone’s opinions on what dog (breed) seems to be the best for an inexperienced dog owner? Things like good temperament, low maintenance, easy to teach the basics to, and so on. Also the home I will be purchasing is on a .25 acre lot so not a ton of run around room for a dog. I will have a 5 foot by 20 foot dog run with a concrete floor set up that the dog will spend most of its time in. I and/or my kids will be spending several hours a day with it but when no one is around it will be in the dog run. So I would need a breed that seems to do well in this type of environment. I don’t like the idea of keeping a dog locked up all day but I also do not like the idea of my lawn being destroyed. How do most hunting dogs react to being locked up for the bulk of the day? I also so point out that my two main uses for a dog would be pheasant and duck hunting. 

Well let’s hear it????????????????????


----------



## twinkielk15

You're going to get the same answer from every person. "My dog is the best!" That said, I have always had at least one Brittany. They are my go to dog. The majority of my hunting is grouse with the occasional waterfowl hunt or chukar/pheasant hunt sprinkled in. They are great dual-purpose dogs as far as upland and waterfowl. I had one that didn't take to the water too readily but I've never been able to keep the rest out of it. They are great with kids. They have a very soft temperament and are very eager to please. You must have a gentle approach when training them. Any hunting dog will have a hard time being locked up but a few hours a day of good running will satisfy them and keep them happy. Hope that helps.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> How do most hunting dogs react to being locked up for the bulk of the day?


How do you think? They hate it!

Lets see, you're hunting pheasants and ducks. There are no pheasants in this state so that leaves you with ducks, buy a Lab.


----------



## rockymountainelk

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Lets see, you're hunting pheasants and ducks. There are no pheasants in this state so that leaves you with ducks, buy a Lab.
Click to expand...

True i do my pheasant hunting in south dakota every year.


----------



## Loke

My neighbor's lab and golden seem do do really well with being ignored in the back yard all day. They just sit by the back door and hope that someone will come out and pay attention to them. If you are going to leave your dog in the kennel all day, don't get one. Get a Cabela's Big Game Hunt and knock 'em dead.


----------



## drsx

Well I don't currently own a dog but have done some research for when I do. I would have the same desires for a dog as you and from what I've read a German Wirehair Pointer is awesome for the dual purposes and has a great temperment.


----------



## Loke

Let me apologise for sounding a bit cynical. But this week I found a gorgeous Chesapeake Bay retriever at the animal shelter. From the looks of him, he is pure bred, and most likely papered, and less than a year old. My guess is that the previous owner spent $5-600 or more for this dog. Was going to be the greatest duck dog ever. You know that Chessies are the toughest retriever out there, and can do it all. But then they found out that there is more work to creating the worlds greatest duck dog than playing video games. So they turned this dog out to be picked up as a stray. When he was picked up, the shelter called the numbers associated with the tags that he was wearing, and the people that answered said that the numbers were wrong, that they didn't have a Chessie. Bull****. They just found a way out of the responsibilities of a owning a wonderful dog. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, if you are going to get a dog, accept the responsibilities that go along with it. Make sure that you know that you are making a commitment for the next ten years or more. It is every bit as big a commitment as getting married. Even more so, as the dog depends on you for everything. Do your research, and find the breed that best fits your personality. You can learn how to train and communicate with your dog. Understand that you need to be the pack leader, and that the dog will expect you to fulfill that role. If you are not able to do this, find a friend that has well trained dogs, and hunt with him.


----------



## ZEKESMAN

the three best dogs for a first time hunting dog owner are..... 

#1 Black Labrador

#2 Yellow Labrador

#3 Chocolate Labrador
They are the #1 AKC registered breed for a very good reason.They are bred to be easy to train, great disposition etc.
They rock at waterfowl and do exelent on phez.


----------



## twinkielk15

While I do agree that labs are great dogs and are #1 year in and year out for VERY good reasons, a word of warning. Do NOT buy a lab from a backyard breeder. People do not always breed responsibly and disease runs rampant in the breed outside of reputable breeders. The same is true of almost any dog to some extent though. I have one lab and one Brittany right now. Perfect pair!


----------



## Loke

There are several great looking labs down at the North Utah Valley animal shelter right now. And a couple of fine looking GSPs. Before you drop a bunch of money on a "papered lab" down at the walmart parking lot, you can probably buy its brother from last year's litter at the shelter for 1/3 the price.


----------



## twinkielk15

Good tips on the shelters. A lot of good dogs that had the misfortune of getting an owner that didn't know what they were getting into.


----------



## Sprig Kennels

+1 on the lab...i hunt ducks and grouse and pheasants with mine. they are also great family dogs.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

German Wirehair Pointer. Best dog I've ever had.


----------

